# Record Crate/Shelf Ideas?



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

A coworker of mine just bought his first house and I want to build him a nice shelf to store his vinyl. I'm thinking two stacked horizontal shelves that are open on the front and then a third shelf that is open on the top, our boss had something similar built for himself (see attached). He's 2000 miles away so I can't get a good look at the construction. I've also attached a picture of his dining table which will be in the same room, I want to make it match. The table is walnut. I'm open to any ideas and suggestions, and I'll post my own prelim drawings once I get that far. Thanks in advance


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wish you luck. I read this twice and I am unsure what you are trying to do.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not so sure here either...
two smaller versions of the DR table ... 
one stacked upon the other...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll third that.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

fire65 said:


> I wish you luck. I read this twice and I am unsure what you are trying to do.


I can be a bit wordy sometimes, let me cut that down for you:



ChadPMIK said:


> A coworker of mine just bought his first house and I want to build him a nice shelf to store his vinyl.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vinyl as in records???


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, those black circle thingy's that people used to listen to music on


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Shelves is probably the wrong word, cabinet is better. I circled the piece of furniture that I got the concept from, I didn't realize that image was so small. The lower two thirds are drawers or doors with shelves inside.

I made my preliminary drawing as well, I think it will be walnut running vertically the entire height, but I haven't gotten much beyond that in my head. I'll probably use dadoes for the shelves if I go with this design, but I'm open to ideas which is why I started this thread.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ChadPMIK said:


> Yes, those black circle thingy's that people used to listen to music on


78's???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

two or three scaled down versions of the DR table only stacked...


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

He's the vinyl fan, not me, so the 12" ones, not sure if those are 78's or not. I lost all my vinyl when my house burned down and I never got back into it.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> two or three scaled down versions of the DR table only stacked...


What's a DR table?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DR = Dining Room...


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

That's a great idea Stick, thanks for contributing!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Milk crates come to mind. Or, go to the liquor store, and ask for empty boxes. The cut the top on three sides, so it makes a lid.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Milk crates come to mind. Or, go to the liquor store, and ask for empty boxes. The cut the top on three sides, so it makes a lid.


wooden produce crates...


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Milk crates come to mind. Or, go to the liquor store, and ask for empty boxes. The cut the top on three sides, so it makes a lid.


This being a woodworking forum the idea is to build him something nice that matches the current decor, but thanks anyways.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

ChadPMIK said:


> This being a woodworking forum the idea is to build him something nice that matches the current decor, but thanks anyways.


Line this with plywood, for a nice solid box, and it'll go with any decor.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Chad, browse through the IKEA catalogue; some great ideas to start from in doing your own design. Don't forget to look at Office storage units; it's all about storage!
(Just to be clear, I'm suggesting there's germs of ideas in there, not that you copy them verbatim)
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a couple of ideas...
https://www.google.ca/search?q=viny...b_UC8biqQGx2YEo&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=681


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Here's a couple of ideas...
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=viny...b_UC8biqQGx2YEo&ved=0CEwQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=681


Thank you, that search turns up better results than the terms I was using. I think we're going to use the three shelf design from my boss's and combine it with the look of the iCube with stained instead of painted wood.


----------

